

Bidding farewell to Hassle-Free PC - samspenc
http://www.pcworld.com/article/2059231/bidding-farewell-to-hassle-free-pc.html

======
AsymetricCom
Apple dev team will take care of my PC hassles from now on.

~~~
olgeni
Good luck with that...

